# First kidding a success!



## Crosec7 (May 27, 2013)

I was on here two years ago asking questions about my new doelings. Well, one of those does just had her first kids, triplets, a week ago! We are having so much fun with them. They're doing great. Two are pretty tiny and one is twice their size, but they are all strong and seem very healthy. Our other doe is due in about a week and a half, and we are expecting a single kid from her.


----------



## Crosec7 (May 27, 2013)

Another picture, I can't seem to post more than one at a time, sorry!


----------



## Crosec7 (May 27, 2013)

One more


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, they are adorable.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats! I hope the second doe goes equally as well! I bet she surprises you with twins - NDs aren't known for having singles!


----------



## Crosec7 (May 27, 2013)

SalteyLove said:


> Congrats! I hope the second doe goes equally as well! I bet she surprises you with twins - NDs aren't known for having singles!


It's definitely possible! We did an xray but it was fairly early in her pregnancy, so the skulls and spines were very faint. Absolutely could've missed one. I hope so, I'm afraid of a huge single that she won't be able to deliver on her own.


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

Aww, they look great! So glad it went well for you!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Very cute babies. Congratulations to you and Mama Goat.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on some very adorable babies!


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

I love the colors so pretty! 

Welcome back  thanks for sharing your littles


----------

